# Having some issues with Diva



## parapig23 (Apr 30, 2021)

So we introduced Dove and Diva a week or two ago. They instantly got along great. Now they feed each other and groom each other. However, today while letting them fly I noticed that Dove was climbing on top of Diva. Is it normal for two females to do this? Also sometimes Diva's wing would be held rather strangely. Not all the time just occasionally. Is this normal?


----------



## parapig23 (Apr 30, 2021)

Now I'm almost positive that something is wrong with Diva's wing. She flies very strangely. She bangs into things and spends most of her flight time walking on the floor or perching on something. I will try and post a video soon. Also a few days ago I found several large feathers from Diva on the cage floor. Could they be flight feathers and that's why she can't fly very well?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

In the second picture, Diva's left wing looks very odd, maybe it is just the way the picture was taken but it looks like there are no flight feathers on that wing, her posture is odd, what is she trying to do in that picture? Can you post another picture of her left side? Loosing flight feathers can effect the flying ability, especially if it is unbalanced, birds typically lose feathers symmetrically, so if you are seeing a loss of flight feathers on just one one side that would leave her unbalanced. Dove may be becoming aggressive with Diva, could she have pulled out Diva's feathers? If she is holding her wing oddly she may have an injury.


----------



## parapig23 (Apr 30, 2021)

Cody said:


> In the second picture, Diva's left wing looks very odd, maybe it is just the way the picture was taken but it looks like there are no flight feathers on that wing, her posture is odd, what is she trying to do in that picture? Can you post another picture of her left side? Loosing flight feathers can effect the flying ability, especially if it is unbalanced, birds typically lose feathers symmetrically, so if you are seeing a loss of flight feathers on just one one side that would leave her unbalanced. Dove may be becoming aggressive with Diva, could she have pulled out Diva's feathers? If she is holding her wing oddly she may have an injury.


I took that picture of her climbing onto the bottom shelf of a bookshelf. I did find what looked like some of Diva's flight feathers on the bottom of the cage but I'm not sure if Dove pulled them out or if they fell out.














Thank you for the reply!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The wing looks ok but the loss of those feathers on only that side would make her feel off balance and may be the issue with her flying problem.


----------



## parapig23 (Apr 30, 2021)

Thanks so much! Will the feathers grow back?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, they will grow back.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Dove is climbing on top of Diva trying to show dominance. Make sure this does not escalate into bullying.
Also, watch to ensure that Dove is not plucking Diva's feathers.

Diva's flight feathers will grow back when she molts. Until then, her flight is going to be unsteady at best if she manages to fly at all.*


----------

